# Suche Leinwand für Beamer



## Abufaso (8. Mai 2011)

*Suche Leinwand für Beamer*

Wie oben schon steht suche ich eine Leinwand für meinen zukünftigen Beamer. Hat da jemand Vorschläge? 
Ich bin da recht anspruchslos, hauptsache sie ist weiss  . 
Ist eine Gebrauchte auch ne Alternative? 

Mein Beamer:
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...87/?tn=ENTERTAINMENT&l1=Beamer&l2=Projektoren

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Heng (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Leinwand für Beamer*

naja wenn du recht anspruchslos bist, sollte doch eine weiße Wand reichen oder? 
Habe selber auch keine Leinwand, kann daher nicht sagen ob sich eine Leinwand lohnt.
Rahmenleinwände koste ja auch locker 300€+, das Geld würde ich dann lieber in einen besseren Beamer stecken, wie ein "_Epson EH-TW3200"_


----------



## widder0815 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Leinwand für Beamer*

Hier sowas reicht da aus , will mir Ende des Jahres auch ein Beamer kaufen ... Wallscreen Rollo S 250 X 190 (16:9) fernseher-guenstiger.de

250cm x 190cm ... wenn du denkst das das zu klein ist , roll mal ein Maßband 190cm an die wand hoch ... das ist schon Beachtlich (150cm reichen schon)


----------



## Abufaso (9. Mai 2011)

Eine weisse Wand hab ich ja, nur leider ist da ne Tür im Bild.


----------



## widder0815 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Leinwand für Beamer*

Wenn du keine Kohle für eine Leinwand hast , mach dir selber eine (Weisses Bettlaken)


----------



## Abufaso (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Leinwand für Beamer*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Beamer?


----------



## kohllege (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Leinwand für Beamer*

Hi, 

hab quasi den gleichen Beamer, nur von eMachines. Die beiden sind komplett baugleich. Da der Beamer sehr lichtstark ist, auch im ECO Modus, kann ich Dir nur das Rollo "Tupplur" in GRAU von Ikea empfehlen. Ist kein Witz...Benutze es selber. 

Hatte das Bild vorher auf eine weiße Wand und Leinwand geworfen. Schwarz war immer ein wenig grau und die Farben waren auch etwas "matt". 

Werfe das Bild nun auf ein graues Ikea Tupplur Rollo und bin vieeeeeel zufriedener, als zuvor. 2m Breite liegen bei 30€, mein ich. 

Teste es mal aus und sei begeistert. Wenn es Dir nicht gefallen sollte, so what...Gib es einfach wieder zurück. Für die paar Euronen kannste aber nix falsch machen. 

Hier mal ein Pic von meinem Rollo/ meiner Front...

Greetz


der Kohllege


----------



## Abufaso (14. Mai 2011)

So jetzt mal zum Beamerkauf:
Ich flieg demnächst in die Staaten und überlege nun den Beamer dort zu kaufen.
Was sind eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen dazu?

Edit: Und wie ist das mit der Garantie?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Leinwand für Beamer*

Rechnung mitnehmen und verzollen bei Wiederankunft, gehste durchn Falschen Ausgang raus wirds teuer.


----------



## widder0815 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Leinwand für Beamer*

Warum nicht einen FullHD Beamer ?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Acer H7530D Full-HD
BenQ W1000 DLP (9H.J0W77.D7E) | hoh.de


----------



## Abufaso (17. Mai 2011)

Leider zu teuer. 

Wie wäre denn ein Kauf in USA? Wegen Garantie, Steuer, Stromspannung und Zoll?
Acer H5360


----------



## Abufaso (19. Mai 2011)

*Push*


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Mai 2011)

Wenn du die leinwand selber bauen möchtest oder einfach so das material an die wand werfen möchtest, habe ich hier noch hellgrauen leinwand-stoff mit passendem gain-wert, den ich selbst mit meinem beamer damals genutzt habe.
Sag bescheid.


----------



## Abufaso (29. Mai 2011)

Keine schlechte Idee! 
Wie lang gilt das Angebot?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Leinwand für Beamer*

ich hätte natürlich schon noch gern was für den stoff und zu dir muss er auch noch kommen, aber ansonsten ist das angebot nicht zeitlich begrenzt  kannst mich gern mal per pm anschreiben


----------



## Abufaso (29. Mai 2011)

Dass du den nicht umsonst hergibst hab ich mir gedacht  
Ich schreib dich an wenn ich ihn brauche.


----------

